# inflatable collars



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Any one who is considering using an inflatable collar following surgery etc

Having payed £20 for a collar we found it had no effect in preventing Shadow from reaching his op site

having put it on him I cannot see how it would prevent any dog reaching all parts of their body with the exception of the head neck ears and possibly shoulders

so its back to the cowl which he hates

It may work with other breeds but I cant see how

Maybe others have had success

I could see it would be brilliant where an ear infection was involved but it was advertised for use instead of the cowl and came in sises for large dogs

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed Aldra.

They hate the lampshade, but it's the only effective way to keep them away from a wound.

Now's your chance for a bit of fancy dog training so you can show him off to all and sundry! :wink: Train him to walk backwards through narrow gaps so his lampshade doesn't get snagged!! 8O 

Good trick if you can do it!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he is a miserable wimp

he can neither eat or drink if we don't feed him little bowls of food and drink

we dare not remove it, even for a short time

he is straight to his stitches

£150 to redo them 8O 8O

and I am shattered up every hour our so when I hear him crashing about to feed him water

he always drinks a lot in the night

we reserve the bidet for him

but he cant reach it in the cowl

Aldra


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Would it work if you cut a couple of inches off the depth of the cowl, then put a layer of duck tape around the cut edge. The tape may stop a bit of damage when he hits the doors and your shins. Making it a bit shorter will help him get at his food and water. We also made Paddy a floppy jumper so he could not find his bits to chew them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

don,t think so the is always trying to get at his stitches

they hurt or itch

one really miserable dog

and one really tired
owner


----------



## Brightsider (Jun 21, 2012)

Poor you aldra  

I've always had boxers and the lampshade things have to be absolutely huge for the size of their necks :roll: they don't cope with them at all well. I've been really lucky in that none of my 'boys' have shown any interest in their stitches so I've been able to give up on the shades pretty quickly. 

I don't know what the op was (or the site) but is it possible the stitches are tight/drying? Might be worth asking the vet if you can put some cream on to help with the discomfort, I seem to remember that there is something suitable for use on stitches, but I can't remember what it was exactly so don't want to give you bad advice.

I take it putting a t-shirt on Shadow wouldn't protect the affected area?


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Grannicks bitter apple spray
Like no nail biting stuff for humans 
Works every time, just spray around the wound
Works on spay and castration stitches 
Buy it from pets at home or similar


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Sandra Zeus has one now and it works a treat but he is a small dog  

See piccy :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

that looks good Tony

but shadows was just bigger round the neck but no bigger in width so nothing in effect to stop him reaching his stitches

glad to see it works on smaller flatter faced dogs

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Could be he has some clipper rash from the clipping or even a mild infection that can annoy unlikely to be sutures to tight, best to just get him checked there before you go zapping it with bitter apple spray. If you do end up even trying bitter apple use gloves wash your hands for about an hr and don't put them near your mouth for hours... speaks the voice of experience  

If Shadow has another op ask if they can do subcuticular sutures in other words the ones buried that you don't see and then he wont need externals. In my experience those are not often messed about with and a lot better tolerated. Some vets do them as standard for most op's some prefer externals. It does depend where the op is and for what though.

Shadows problem with cutting part off the collar width off is the length of his nose.

Drink wise if you can raise a bowl off the floor they can usually drink better. 

If the buster collar isnt see through ask them to order a clear one in that can help.

Not really had much to do with the inflatables and do agree not sure how good they work. 

If it is a wound that can be Bandaged could ask for some no bite dressings (bandage) heard mixed reports on that.

You could ask them to sort a neck brace out collar out, would need ordering though. I know they are about have seen them used to good effect... depending where the wound was.


----------

